# Word Makro starten aus VBScript



## zoltan (17. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal sorry, falls das das Thema nicht für dieses Forum gedacht ist, hab aber kein passenderes gefunden. Üder die Suchfunktion hab ich auch nichts gefunden. Also ich möchte aus einem VBScript (welches ich schon habe) Word öffnen und dann ein bestimmtes Makro starten. Wie geht das, wenn überhaupt.

Vielen Dank im voraus für die Antworten
Zoltan


----------

